# sinus 154 dsl basic se router



## davielum (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi does anyone know if i can use the sinus 154 dsl basic se router which i bought whilest living in germany, in the uk. a friend says it can be reconfigured, is this the case? I don't want to have to buy a new router if i don't have to.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't see why not. TCP/IP is TCP/IP the world around. Since it's a modem/router, obviously the DSL will have to be compatible...


----------



## davielum (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for your response, what did you mean by the dsl would have to be compatible?


----------



## davielum (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sinus 154 DSL basic SE router problem*

Hi, does any one know if its possible to reconfiure a router bought in germany to be used in the uk and if so how i would go about it? someone posted a reply to say it should work but i wouldn't have the first clue where to start. someone help please.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since you have a DSL modem/Router, the DSL services have to accept the router. I don't think anyone is going to post specifics of configuration, but you must have documentation for that router. If not, you should be able to download it from the manufacturer's website. I'm not familiar with that model or brand. All the references I get to the model name are in German, which leaves me out. :smile:


----------



## davielum (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sinus 154 DSL basic SE router problem*

thanks johnwill your help is much appreciated


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry I don't speak German to do some more research. :smile:


----------

